

Show HN: Marvel – Structured Financial News - jnenglish
http://marvel.inferess.com

======
jnenglish
Hey HN! We just launched our public beta of Marvel. Would love to hear some
feedback.

Also check out:

\- Our blog post "A Revolution in the Structure of your Financial News"
([http://blog.inferess.com/](http://blog.inferess.com/))

\- Inferess, company behind Marvel:
[http://inferess.com/about](http://inferess.com/about)

~~~
bonzoT
nice job. i'll check it out.

------
mschmulen
Solid product and value proposition. Quick access to relevant information is
the competitive edge that any investor needs to win in today's market. Marvel
will win because the established players have failed to address investors'
need for quick, reliable data and analysis.

------
mjnewt
I don't work in the financial sector so I can't say that I'd use this
regularly. It certainly seems like this would be a huge time saver because it
distills a lot of information from different sources into bullet points filled
with relevant information. Nicely done.

------
rpike
Nice. Quickly reduces the news stream into relevant bullet points, easy
navigation.

------
danenglish
Awesome site. Very beneficial for user.

------
smustin
Very awesome idea and execution!

